

Accidentally the first commercial lunar satellite. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HGS-1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I love the way this was declared a write-off by the insurers, and then the
engineers found a way to boost it around the Moon, and bring it back into a
usable orbit.

~~~
gcb
1\. Force clients to stop trying to save satelite via legal actions, claimint
it will void the insurance.

2\. ???

3\. PROFIT

------
wglb
So there is some serious calculating going on to figure out how to use all
these resources to deliver a sat minimizing fuel use. Impressive.

------
gjm11
Surely "commercial lunar satellite" means "thing orbiting the moon in order to
make someone a profit" rather than "thing orbiting the earth that happened to
go past the moon a couple of times"?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Well, yes. Perhaps the title should've been something like:

"The first satellite intended as a commercial geostationary satellite but
which went past the Moon accidentally on purpose."

Doesn't have the same ring to it ...

<grin>

------
TheSOB88
Accidentally the whole satellite?

~~~
stingraycharles
Apparently it's some sort of 4chan meme

<http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-accidentally>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Huh - I knew nothing about that. My intention was to say that this was the
first commercial satellite that went past the Moon, but that it was not
originally intended to do so. In this way, to have done so was more-or-less an
accident.

I didn't have enough space ...

And nothing was left out - I could have said "this was the first commercial
lunar satellite - by accident." but that would have been silly.

